# Unsecured Wireless Connection



## conscious (Jan 4, 2005)

Looking at my wireless network properties, I see: security type: no authentication, and encryption: none. Do I need to be concerned about this? Does this mean neighbors might be able to access my connection? And if so, how do I go about securing my connection? Thanks much.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, that means anyone that is within about 1/2 mile can use your internet an if they do bad things you will get the blame. We would have to know the brand on model of the wireless router to tell how to lock it but there should be a web page built in at something like http://192.168.1.1 Then there is a name an password. One of the two is usually "admin" an the other is blank.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes I agree, get it encrypted.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I've always left my router open so folks passing by can check email etc. When I'm away from home I really appreciate being able to find an open internet connection, so I try to return the favor. It's never been a problem, even back when I had a small fraction of the speed I have now.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

Mines open too but its a risk. I know everyone within range an monitor my web traffic. People driving threw checking there mail is harmless. Its the people that live in range that can get you in trouble. Not an issue way out in the sticks but if you are in the city it is. Most people shouldn't have a open wifi.


----------



## conscious (Jan 4, 2005)

RebelCowboySnB said:


> Yes, that means anyone that is within about 1/2 mile can use your internet an if they do bad things you will get the blame. We would have to know the brand on model of the wireless router to tell how to lock it but there should be a web page built in at something like http://192.168.1.1 Then there is a name an password. One of the two is usually "admin" an the other is blank.


I tried that link but nothing came up. I've got a D-Link DSL 2640-B. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

OK try http://192.168.1.1/ 
Name an password both should be "admin"

Page 27 on of this should help. ftp://ftp.dlink.co.uk/dkt_products/dkt-710/DSL-2640B_Manual_v1_060407.pdf


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

conscious said:


> Looking at my wireless network properties, I see: security type: no authentication, and encryption: none. Do I need to be concerned about this? Does this mean neighbors might be able to access my connection? And if so, how do I go about securing my connection? Thanks much.


So somebody uses your open connection to download child porn. Should you be concerned? Nahhhhh. Just tell the cops when they come a'knockin. They'll believe you.

Encrypt and limit the MAC addresses to your computers.

Sorry, you are going to have to read and learn. I don't guide people through stuff like this for free.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Harry Chickpea said:


> So somebody uses your open connection to download child porn. Should you be concerned? Nahhhhh. Just tell the cops when they come a'knockin. They'll believe you.


Open hotspots have been around as long as wifi, and so far that hasn't been a big problem. I recently set up some basic free filtering via opendns.com -- not because I'm worried about getting arrested if someone uses my connection to look at porn; I just don't want to help them do it since there's an easy way to block it.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

conscious said:


> Looking at my wireless network properties, I see: security type: no authentication, and encryption: none. Do I need to be concerned about this? Does this mean neighbors might be able to access my connection? And if so, how do I go about securing my connection? Thanks much.


Anyone with any illegal intent can access your router with or with out encryption turned on. router security is pretty crappy. A laptop, commonly available tools and you using your wifi can provide all the needed info. 

What turning it on does is stop anyone from just listening in without any effort. If your encryption is off I can set near your house and copy every bit of info you send or receive and you would be non the wiser.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> Anyone with any illegal intent can access your router with or with out encryption turned on. router security is pretty crappy. A laptop, commonly available tools and you using your wifi can provide all the needed info.
> 
> What turning it on does is stop anyone from just listening in without any effort. If your encryption is off I can set near your house and copy every bit of info you send or receive and you would be non the wiser.


What if you have stepped the encryption up to 64 bit? Then is it that easy?


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

Turn on encryption, block acces to all but the MAC addresses of your PCs, Password protect your network an tell your router to stop broadcasting that it is there.
Or as much as the router lets you.

Wifi hot spots like coffee shops an the like are thought of as internet service providers an are not expected to know everything going on on there network. You on your home network are assumed to know an be responsible for what goes on on your network.


----------



## conscious (Jan 4, 2005)

RebelCowboySnB said:


> Turn on encryption, block acces to all but the MAC addresses of your PCs, Password protect your network an tell your router to stop broadcasting that it is there.
> Or as much as the router lets you.


Thanks for posting that link. I'm not sure why but the interface I get is different from the interface shown in the help file. I'm still trying to figure this out. 


Until I figure out how to do all that would turning off wireless and using a cable be a temporary solution?

Thanks.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

Get it protected. I have a campground with 100 sites and didn't change the password for 2 years and one day I figured nobody was here why not. I have about 25 homes on the backside and within minutes of changing it I got a call wanting to know the password!!!! so I told them like it wasn't a big deal and changed it again an hour later. I had many calls over the next week and laughed alot. Now I change it at least once a month sometimes more.


----------

